# GOT MY PACK TODAY



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

got my pack today :lol: then i looked through it well pleased with everything :lol: but i never got any window stickers in it  has anyone else have this problem.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I finally received my new membership card today after 3 months and it has the wrong membership number on :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I finally received my new membership card today after 3 months and it has the wrong membership number on :roll:


It is clearly my fault. I have absolutely no idea how it can even happen though, as the creation of the file for membership card printing is completely automated and has zero human interaction :?

So blame me for the delay and the card error. I guess doing my role, membership sec and events sec has got to me. I shall resign if you want.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

nutts said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I finally received my new membership card today after 3 months and it has the wrong membership number on :roll:
> ...


Didn't want to complain but people have been pointing out quite forcefully that you have to allow up to six week when I have waited double that and only posted about it a couple of times. I had that email that you sent three weeks back but the membership number is 298 instead of 398.In the grand scale of things its nowt much to me but it wouldn't be a good start to a new member :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You are right to complain and I take full responsibility Andrew. I will order you a new card.


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

what about my stickers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

dermy said:


> what about my stickers


Dermy, the creation of the packs is definitely NOT an automated process and given that we did nearly 50 membership and renewals this weekend... helped by the kids :lol: we (they) probably made a simple mistake, but as I pointed out in the email I sent... :wink: I'll drop a few in the post to you. In fact I may have a couple in the car. If I have then I will post them tomorrow


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

and i thank you


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

and i thank you


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

I received my pack the other day had window stickers but i am missing the car badge can you help cheers mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

tufty said:


> I received my pack the other day had window stickers but i am missing the car badge can you help cheers mark


Just sent you an email Mark.


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks very much nutts


----------

